# Achsmuttern Größe ?



## gmozi (3. September 2008)

Hehe, ja mal ne komische Frage.

Welche Größe haben eigentlich Achsmuttern? 

M X für 14mm Achsen und M Y für 10mm Achsen.

Ist das M14 und M10 ?


----------



## RISE (4. September 2008)

Scheint so. Zumindest hab ich für Odyssey das hier gefunden:

odyessy rear 14mm axle.
M14 x 1.0 pitch

Gsport Marmoset/Monkey bolts - 3/8" UNF (24tpi)

3/8-26
-Geisha hub
-most thru axle front hubs
-primo jewels/andys nuts

3/8-16
-profile mini female axles

Mehr gibts in einem Bikeguide Sticky: 

http://bikeguide.org/forums/showthread.php?t=97088&highlight=marmoset+bolts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (4. September 2008)

Hmpf .... danke. Werd ich den Sticky mal lesen. Hoffentlich gibts da nicht tausende verschiedene Maße ;-) Man weiß ja nie was die Hersteller sich da so überlegen.


----------



## RISE (4. September 2008)

Brauchst du denn bestimmte? So wie das da aussah, hat jeder Hersteller da ein anderes Maß, es sei denn natürlich, die Naben kommen aus der gleichen Fabrik.


----------



## gmozi (4. September 2008)

Hm schwer zu sagen ... wollte mal sehen, was ich für Alu/Titan Schrauben für unsere Räder (Singlespeeder und bmx) bezahlen würde. Und bei den KHE Hure Naben war ich mir unschlüssig, welches Maß das wohl sein mag. Daher die Frage


----------



## RISE (5. September 2008)

Von Shadow, Eastern und einigen MTB Herstellern gibts bunte Muttern zum Nachrüsten. Zumindest die von Shadow sind aus Alu, die Eastern glaub ich auch. Musst halt nur gucken ob die passen.


----------



## Stirni (5. September 2008)

profile hat titanmuttern


----------



## Fabeymer (9. September 2008)

Kann mir vielleich jemand die Größe der Eastern Achsmuttern bei einer 14mm-Achse verraten? Wollte mir so ein Radkreuz besorgen, um die Pegs abzumachen und will auf Nummer sicher gehen, dass das passt.


----------



## Stirni (10. September 2008)

17 oder 19  is an edem achskreuz oder?


----------



## Fabeymer (10. September 2008)

Okay, vielen Dank! Die Größen sind dran, dann geh ich gleich mal los.


----------

